# Iayout question



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I am limited to a 4x8 layout. After playing with different layouts, I have realized that I need as much track as I can get on the board. My initial idea is to add a few extra inches to the layout along the edge of one the long long sides . Then start with track from one end of the long side and towards the other end lay 3/4 of a 24'' radius circle , then lay 3/4 of a 22'' radius circle inside the 24'' using the appropriate inclines, declines and risers to cross the track over itself. Does this work? Any better ideas? As a part 2 to this, I really want an 18'' track inside, over and under the big track but separate electrically. Is this doable? I bought an old Tyco dual power controller with 2 power knobs that runs 2 tracks.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

First, what scale are you modeling? This makes a huge difference in the answers.

You say 24" circle. Is that 24" Radius or 24" Diameter?

Get it all drawn out before you start permanently attaching track.

Read other strings on how tight a curve you can use in your scale. What type of locos you will run on these tracks will determine how tight a curve you can make.

Over / under makes very interesting layouts. Make sure your grade is not too steep and you ease into and out of the grades.

Post a proposed layout, and you should get many more specific helpful suggestions.


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

grashley said:


> First, what scale are you modeling? This makes a huge difference in the answers.
> 
> You say 24" circle. Is that 24" Radius or 24" Diameter?
> 
> ...


 Using ho scale. 24'' radius 22'' radius, not sure what type of locos I have, but they're doing ok on an 18'' radius now


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mseav said:


> I really want an 18'' track inside, over and under the big track but separate electrically. Is this doable? I bought an old Tyco dual power controller with 2 power knobs that runs 2 tracks.


Assuming that you are running HO DC here.

If your two track are never connected with sections of track (where a loco could move from one track to the other), then it is just like having two separate layouts. No problem

If you have track connections between the two loops, use insulated rail joiners to connect the two loops. That will keep your two loops electrically separated.

However, as soon as you want to move a train from one track to the other (across the insulated rail joiners), you have entered the world of wiring and electrical switches.

A transformer with two power knobs can run two locos separately, But I would be suspicious that the Tyco transformer may not put out enough amps to run both trains effectively. Transformers made by MRC (their Tech series) should have plenty of power to run two trains. Used ones are easy to find, as their owners convert to DCC.

Remember, all of this assumes DC operations. If you want to run DCC, running two trains is much easier -- no track insulation issues and far less wiring. BUT it is more expensive, and some older locos won't run on DCC. (Some of those can be upgraded, sometimes easily, sometimes not so easily.)


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> Assuming that you are running HO DC here.
> 
> If your two track are never connected with sections of track (where a loco could move from one track to the other), then it is just like having two separate layouts. No problem
> 
> ...


Sorry, the question was not electicial but more of a logistical layout question. The Tyco controller has two transformers inside, each one really moves a train. I have not had an occasion to run both sides at once


----------

